# FNQ - Local Taxi mafia trying to block pax booking



## FNQ83 (Apr 26, 2017)

Here is an interesting one.

I am in a small tourist town where the same group of people own all the local shuttle buses and taxi's. I received a ping from a "armijit singh" as I started to make my way he cancelled. Straight after his cancellation I received a ping from the exact same address from a "rose".

I believe that the pax's friend was about to board a taxi or shuttle when "rose" said "let's just check uber first" As I am the only uber in town Mr Singh has tried to book me so i would become unavailable and then steal my fair. Luckily I was just around the corner which forced him to cancel before I arrived at the pick up point.

Is it worth reporting this to uber? I know its the taxi/shuttle bus drivers trying to block my jobs as the destination for the cancelled job is there registered company address.


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

No. Carry on about your day..
As you mentioned youre the only uber driver in Port Douglas, then you should be busy with other rides then to worry about this
IMO


----------

